# Colic



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If it was me, I'd be on the phone to the vet while I was handwalking her. I'm a bit surprised they suggested feeding her. Has she had any bowel movements?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Is she kicking, biting at her sues? Any rolling or getting up and down alot? Will she eat fresh grass? I'd do hourly checks on her if she ISN'T doing any of the things I said, if she is, call your vet ASAP get her up and walk her until the vet gets there, don't let her go down to roll! Can you tell if she has been drinking? I'd be calling my vet out by now for something like this. Do you have banimine? Did you take her tempature to rile anything else out?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

As I haven't seen, there has been no bowel movement. I unfortunatly do not have themomenter I could use on her, otherwise I would have. She was dusty on one side like she had laid down, but I am not home half of the day. The vet is the one who had me get her heart rate, to see if it was an emergancy or not. We have a trough in the small pasture where she goes at night, but during the day they go to the pond. So there is no way to tell if she has been drinking. I know not to let her roll, but with it being night time I'll have no control of that unless I stay watch out there all night. I'm worried about her, but I wish I didn't have to be.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd definitely call the vet.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would if I had the money to pay for it all. Though it is my parents paying, and anyone that has parents that don't know a lot about horses know how hard it is to get them to call the vet out. It was a miracle they were willing to call her out earlier. I just didn't think it would be to much of a deal. So now I have to wait until morning. If she isn't better the vet will definetly be out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If you have to wait, do hourly checks on her and handwalk her for 15 minutes, watch for bowel movements, passing gas, see if she will drink. Watch for the other warning signs mentioned to be sure it's not getting worse. Sending well wishes your way!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankfully I have a camra in the barn because of our pregnant one. So I'll be keeping an eye on her. Go out there every so often until I have to go to bed.. I won't be going to Vo-tech in the morning if the vet is gonna be coming out. Though I still need the sleep just incase she gets better over night.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If she hasn't eaten in this long, this is not a passing thing and she needs veterinary attention ASAP. I can't believe the vet didn't immediately want to see her earlier.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> If she hasn't eaten in this long, this is not a passing thing and she needs veterinary attention ASAP. I can't believe the vet didn't immediately want to see her earlier.


I agree. It's already been over 24 hours. 

OP, if money is an issue the sooner the vet sees that horse the cheaper it will be plus the outcome might be favorable.
If she is in a barn surely you can tell if she's drinking or not.
I don't understand how someone is breeding horses, has cameras in the barn but doesn't know to quickly treat a colicing horse.

_No way I could even think of sleeping _


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I lost a horse to colic less then a month ago. When your horse is showing signs of colic, you don't sleep. Its part of horse ownership. You spend the night in the barn, walking her and then watching her. Checking her heart rate to make sure its not changing. Clean her stall out of all pee and poop so you KNOW if she does either. Write down the times of bowel movements. The vet should be there. It cost me almost 9,000 bucks, and my mare died. If the vet had come sooner, it may have been a $400 ordeal. You can use a human thermometer on her... You'll just have to buy a new one for the humans tomorrow. Take her temp every hour or so. And even though the vet said to feed her, I wouldn't do it. But that's just me... She's your horse, and its your decision to make.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

When my mare was colicing for the first time, I panicked. I had to sleep though, so I set my alarm and every two hours, I woke up, got my brother up with me, grabbed flashlights, drove to the barn where I board her which is 15 minutes away, and checked her and walked her. Worst 2 days of my life. 

She didn't poop for almost 2 days....and I was constantly texting my vet who kept telling me not to panic. Easier said than done. I felt so miserable and hopeless...she got over it eventually. I hope I never go through that again.

No offense, but I think you're under estimating how serious colic is. And you're asking if its an emergency or not. Colic is an emergency EVERY TIME. One that only gets worse if you wait. 

Please be considerate of your horse, if it were you in pain, you'd want someone taking care of you RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't breed horses. The mare I own that is pregnant is a rescue horse. I bought her knowing she was pregnant and she was extremely malnourished at the time. The problem about this forum is how easily they are to attack someone. The vet will be out in the morning as soon as she can. I can't think of sleeping but I have to try. she only goes in the barn at night. I've checked on her several times, she hasn't drank any or had any bowel movement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am truly shocked that the vet didn't come come out, when Ace had the same symptoms my vet was out within the hour, and we ended up dealing with a very minor colic, and she recovered very quickly. 

I would always insist on the vet attending if i suspected colic, especially if it's 'in hours' because it is a good insurance against an 'out of hours' emergency call


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The vet said if I felt like she needed to come out then she would. But I guess she was "off" today so it wouldn't be in hours. My parents won't pay for an emegancy visit unless it is one. She hasn't kicked, biten, or looked at her stomach/sides. She hasn't laid down except for when my dad seen her way earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

How is she doing, ladybug???

Please keep us updated.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I apologize if you felt attacked by my post. I kinda freak out about colic, given my latest tragedy involving it. It is really serious though, and you should consider what your options are. I hope she's doing better. Is she pawing at the ground or standing and stretching?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone is attacking you, we all worry about horses here, ours or not. And of course, everyone has their own opinions.

I'm sure you're very concerned and doing what you can given the circumstances. 

Good luck


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Also. I love this horse to death. Don't get me wrong. I've owned her since I was 7 and she taught me the ups and downs to horsemenship. Don't think I don't care about her. I CAN'T get the vet out. I don't pay the bills. My parents do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't seen her paw. I just know her behaviour is weird. She never misses her feed, in fact she steals it from all the other horses if I don't seperate them. Normally she will walk off when my dad comes up to her, but today she stood there. She was kind if stretched out and she has been holding her head down. Looking uncomfortable to say the least. I unfortunatly have to say she has gotten a little worse, that or just irritated. My mom and I went out to check on her and my mom pushed on her stomach a little and she went to kick. So my mom asked what her color was so I went to check her gums and nearly paid a few fingers with it. I'm scared to death I might lose this old hag of a mare, I about cried when I first listened to her stomach and heard absolutely nothing on either side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Colic, or symptoms of colic, no eating and acting uncomfortable is an emergency. If that vet won't come out, then find another. Nobody is picking on you, but there are a few things that are emergencies and colic and symptoms are one of them. She has also not eaten in 24 hours.
She could easly roll and twist a gut, then it won't matter if the vet comes out in the morning or not, the horse could be dead.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

And if she kicked at pressure to her abdomen and tried to bite you when you looked at her gums, its a good indication that she is in pain and agitated. Nothing to mess around with. You should talk to your parents and explain to them that its going to be just as expensive if they have to pay for euthanasia and disposal of her body. It'll be much more then just the vet visit, and they'll still have to pay the vet anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I came out to my horse trashing around and in serious distress... i called the vet and he told me to get the horse moving... my trainer gave him some banamine and i hand walked him for 2 hours, then when i put him back in his stall he pooped right there on the spot. I got lucky. Paid my Trainer $20 for the Banamine. But i really can't imagine trying to sleep tonight with the possibility of my horses life hanging in the balance. Maybe parents that aren't willing to acknowledge the cost of horse ownership, should have bought a bunny instead. Just sayin'.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ agreed. And its a great point to bring up with them.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I just lost one of my favorite horses to colic, so this is a REALLY touchy subject for me. This IS an EMERGENCY. I had a vet would wouldn't come out and kept trying to tell me over the phone that it wasn't an active case of colic. I get that she had had a long day, but she was obviously wrong. By the time I got him to another vet, even IV fluids and multiple drugs didn't help him. When he started giving up, I had him put down. 
Get off your butt, call the bloody vet, stay in the barn with your horse and tell your parents that it is one heck of a lot cheaper to catch colic sooner rather than later. 
How would you like to be dying and your parents just left you alone in your room to go out? I'm not normally a witch, but that is what you are doing. 
If you actually do love this horse, do the right thing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I haven't seen her paw. I just know her behaviour is weird. She never misses her feed, in fact she steals it from all the other horses if I don't seperate them. Normally she will walk off when my dad comes up to her, but today she stood there. She was kind if stretched out and she has been holding her head down. Looking uncomfortable to say the least. I unfortunatly have to say she has gotten a little worse, that or just irritated. My mom and I went out to check on her and my mom pushed on her stomach a little and she went to kick. So my mom asked what her color was so I went to check her gums and nearly paid a few fingers with it. I'm scared to death I might lose this old hag of a mare, I about cried when I first listened to her stomach and heard absolutely nothing on either side.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


By now your mare is getting pretty dehydrated. By the time gums change color your horse is for sure in big trouble. 
I'm shocked that your Mother saw all those very obvious signs & still did nothing. Show her this thread.
I hope your Mother isn't giving you a lesson on how quickly apathy turns to despair.
If this mare pulls through it will be because she got lucky.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> The vet said if I felt like she needed to come out then she would. But I guess she was "off" today so it wouldn't be in hours. My parents won't pay for an emegancy visit unless it is one.


Your horse has not eaten anything in over 24 hours and is showing clear signs of colic. I am not sure how much more emergency it gets than that when you are talking about a horse. (Ok, bones sticking out rates a tiny bit above this but not much.)

Just so you know, horses do not just not eat because they are not hungry. Though I am guessing you know this having owned this horse for this long.

Healing thoughts for your poor mare.



If you are not willing to provide emergency care for the horse you own that you claim to love why did you buy a pregnant mare in need of extra care? I just do not get it. A pregnant mare who has been malnourished will for sure require vet care.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to go insane. Apparently my parents checked on her this morning and she was being partially herself. Walking away from them and it looks like she messed with her bucket that had mash in it. Though I told my dad that id offer her food this morning and if she doesn't eat I'm calling the vet. He started going on about how there is no sense to call if she is looking better. I just walked off. My mom will let me get the vet if she still doesn't eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just went out to feed the pregnant one and checked on the sick one. She still is out of it. Though I put a little grain in her bucket and put it on the fence. She stuck her head in it but made no attempt to eat. Then she turned from it. So calling the vet as soon as I can. My mom actually told me to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad the vet is being called.

I hope your mare ends up being OK.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is a fighter, my best friend even though she has put me through hell. She was the first horse to buck me, kick me, bite me. Not all horses are nice and gentle. She is an old hag, but a very good horse. I'm hoping she pulls through this. If I could I wouldn't be on my way to votech right now. But my parents said I have to, but I can skip out on my school to wait for the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Colic is no fun to deal with, and is often very serious. We had one episode of colic (first one in all the years I've been around horses). Our vet was already on an emergency call, so she kept talking to us by phone. We were lucky in that after a couple of hours, the horse perked up and was feeling much better - he had been kicked in the belly by another horse (bad girl, Dancer, very bad girl!) and it gave him a pain in the belly that just took a while to pass. 

Please keep us informed on how your feisty girl is doing!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Feisty is usually good when they are ill, means they will fight, so glad that the vet has been called and I hope everything goes OK


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oxer said:


> I came out to my horse trashing around and in serious distress... i called the vet and he told me to get the horse moving... my trainer gave him some banamine and i hand walked him for 2 hours, then when i put him back in his stall he pooped right there on the spot. I got lucky. Paid my Trainer $20 for the Banamine. But i really can't imagine trying to sleep tonight with the possibility of my horses life hanging in the balance. Maybe parents that aren't willing to acknowledge the cost of horse ownership, should have bought a bunny instead. Just sayin'.


I agree with Oxer. Banamine is a colicking horses best friend. I have seen it pull horses out of a minor colic in about 15 minutes. I feel if it is a minor case, it can stop the pain cycle, help the horse relax and pass gas/poop, and generally increase their odds of a quick recovery as long as it isn't a twisted gut or something.

I lost two horses to colic over the years (probably surgical cases but we didn't go that route due to $$$ and the fact the horses were in their mid 20's). I take it VERY seriously right from the start and give a dose of banamine paste right away if I think they are colicking. The vet sold me a couple tubes to keep on hand for emergencies. 

Heck, my friend has a horse that had colic surgery and she still keeps banamine paste on hand because he will still colic occasionally (but knock on wood he has been good for over a year now). 

So I pray your horse recovers and if you get the vet out, ask about buying a tube of banamine paste in case she colics in the future. 

But honestly, the banamine is something I do ASAP if they are colicking, and if they don't respond to that, they I call the vet ASAP. You really CAN loose the horse easily from colic. And disposing of a dead horse isn't cheap either (unless you have your own land and backhoe, and the average horse owner doesn't). 

Best of luck! I hope it's minor and she is feeling better now.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

From everything posted I'm leaning toward impaction colic, which won't resolve itself, and banamine will only mask the symptoms.

I've never heard of a vet being so nonchalant. I just have to utter the word 'colic', and my vet is running out to her truck. 

Even gas colic is scary, but I'm betting its impaction colic. All the signs point to that.

If you've let impaction colic go this long, your horse may not be able to move the blockage even with vet attention. That's of course if it's _just _an impaction, and not a twist.

Flame suit donned, since I'm sure someone will snark at me about being 'mean' and 'making the OP feel bad and scaring her'. She _should_ feel bad. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You are right Speed Racer. If they don't resolve quickly with banamine and I call the vet out, that is the first thing he does, tube and oil/water them in case it's an impaction. 

I'm sure the banamine does mask the symptoms, but I have also seen it flat-out bring a horse out of a sweaty, labored breathing colic. Maybe it was just gas and they would have gotten better anyway. But I don't want to wait around to find out.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

No "mean" comments from me SR. The OP is not really taking this all serious at all, this horse will be dead if she ruptures or have to be euthanized. How sad this mare is suffering while the parents are so "lets wait and see" attitude.
Maybe the OP should not own horses if either she or her parents won't spend the money for EMERGENCIES


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> No "mean" comments from me SR. The OP is not really taking this all serious at all, this horse will be dead if she ruptures or have to be euthanized. How sad this mare is suffering while the parents are so "lets wait and see" attitude.
> Maybe the OP should not own horses if either she or her parents won't spend the money for EMERGENCIES


Wyominggrandma, on the subject of banamine, do you feel that is something to be given at the first sign of colic, or not? (I know you have a lot of vet's office experience).


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My vets usually start initial treatment with a shot of Banamine IV.. It does help with the pain, eases labored breathing and stomach ache since it is a pain reliever, then onto rectal exam first and treatment as needed. But, it is not a Colic treatment itself which some folks believe. They will give banamine, then as the horse relaxes, they figure "oh great, the colic is gone, now I saved a vet bill". Of course, since it masks what is really going on, the horse will start suffering again as soon as the meds wear off, and if it is an impaction or twisted gut, or ruptured gut at that point, not much can be done.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the OP is taking things pretty seriously - she is young - still in high school, and not financially responsible for the horse's care. I think we are laying too much responsibility for calling the vet - or for not calling the vet, at her feet. Therein lies the conundrum. She wanted the vet called out, her parents were against it at first. She can call the vet and ask for advice, but CANNOT create a debt in her parent's name without their authorization, and she most likely does not have the personal means to pay a vet bill. Therefore, she must rely on her parents judgement on when to call the vet.

Now, that being said...maybe the parents could be called to task for not calling the vet out sooner, but don't take their reluctance out on their daughter.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

OP, I wish the best for you and your horse. Keep in mind that you can always get more money (yes really!), but your horse is irreplaceable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dee, the OP said her parents would only pay for the vet if it was an emergency. How is Colic not an emergency? 
How is not eating or drinking for at least 24 hours not an emergency?


My theory is, if you are a minor and you have parents that are not willing to pay for vet care then stop collecting animals that require vet care or get yourself a job and pay for it yourself.

There are choices, even when you are under 18. Just wanting a horse is not enough reason to have one if you are not willing to take care of it when it is in need of vet care.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

OP, I'm so sorry your parents refuse to help you and that others seek to blame you for their shortcomings. I do not doubt you want the best for your horse. 
I urge you to call your vet out anyway. Regardless of what your parents say. The bill can be worked out later - what is most imperative is treating your horse. And if not to treat her, then to humanely euthanize her. Or she will die a slow, painful death.

Mention that to your parents when they try to punish you for calling out the vet against their wishes. Doing nothing while an animals suffers and die is the same as murdering it yourself.

I hope you can get her help, and that she recovers well.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

dee said:


> I think the OP is taking things pretty seriously - she is young - still in high school, and not financially responsible for the horse's care. I think we are laying too much responsibility for calling the vet - or for not calling the vet, at her feet. Therein lies the conundrum. She wanted the vet called out, her parents were against it at first. She can call the vet and ask for advice, but CANNOT create a debt in her parent's name without their authorization, and she most likely does not have the personal means to pay a vet bill. Therefore, she must rely on her parents judgement on when to call the vet.
> 
> Now, that being said...maybe the parents could be called to task for not calling the vet out sooner, but don't take their reluctance out on their daughter.


Yes, you're right but on that same note I've never met a teenaged girl who couldn't wear her parents down with enough crying & maybe a little screaming thrown in too. The OP may not be that kind of person though. Many young people have blind faith in their parents, which is a good thing until the young person is not listened to when they are right.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Today just was.. I don't know. I called the vet when I got to votech because she said to call her about 8. I did, and got her scheduler. I said I was calling about the mare that hadnt ate, and she still wasn't better so I needed the vet to come out. So the lady was like "Oh, you want to schedual an appointment?" I said, "Yes, I do." This.. ticked me off. She said "Okay, well the way she is schedualed I cant get her out until Monday." ..... ARE YOU KIDDING ME. So, I said, "Alright, then I am finding another vet." I got off the phone and talked to my mom. She ended up getting ahold of the actual vet, the vet rearranged her schedual and made it out within that hour. She got some kind of mineral pumped into her stomach, via tube. She had a rectal palpation to make sure her intestines weren't twisted. I have to give her some antibodics and probiotics(?) later. There was bloodwork drawn because I guess her gums were pale and slightly yellowish so the vet is thinking something may be wrong with her liver. Mom said when she left the house Lady was nibbling at the grass, so we might have a good chance. She also got a shot of Bedamine. How ever you spell that.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Dee, the OP said her parents would only pay for the vet if it was an emergency. How is Colic not an emergency?
> How is not eating or drinking for at least 24 hours not an emergency?
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly what I meant by "attacking". You think I haven't TRIED to get a job? I've applied, and applied, and applied. Because I do want to take care of my animals that I have, there is no doubt about that.

And when I was 7, I didn't ask for a horse. My parents just got her for me.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Its not the teenager who is suffering because her parents won't pay for a vet call. Its the horse, and since the horse depends on its caregivers to take care of it, then the horse is the one paying a big price.
It won't matter in another day or so if it takes that long, I imagine the horse will die a painful death. Hopefully its not too late already.
If her parents pay the bills, then why is she collecting horses? A pregnant mare is going to foal, I hope for the mare/foals safe it is an easy one. I can just imagine the OP writing during the labor" my horse has a foot sticking out, but my dad/mom thinks its okay to just wait and watch before we call a vet. Should I be worried?
Emergencies happen with horses, if the OP can't make her parents understand that horses cost money, then she needs to give them away. Waiting, in the case of horses, usually means death when its an emergency like this one is.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Some kind of mineral is probably mineral oil. They tube it into their stomach to help an impaction move along. Mineral oil is not digested/broken down like some other oils so it passes through as an oil. Lubrication is your friend.

Glad the vet came out. Hope your mare is doing better quickly.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Some kind of mineral is probably mineral oil. They tube it into their stomach to help an impaction move along. Mineral oil is not digested/broken down like some other oils so it passes through as an oil. Lubrication is your friend.
> 
> Glad the vet came out. Hope your mare is doing better quickly.


I actually think it was some kind of salt. I looked at the vet report, but don't really remember what the mineral was.

... I'm not "collecting" horses. I use to have 4 horses, I downsized to one, and adopted another. Yes, she is in foal, I'm aware of that. Yes, she has had all her prenatal care. So thank you, for not thinking I take care of my horses. Thank you horse forum, for another rude thread. I orignally started this thread, not to ask "Do I need to get the vet out, is it serious." Blah, Blah Blah. No, I wanted my mind at ease for the night until I could get the vet out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you really want people telling you that everything is OK when it is clearly (from what you described) not OK?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

At the time, I didn't know it was serious. I couldn't tell if she had twisted a gut, or it was just a blockage. I just didn't want to think of the worst.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Pale, yellowish gums are an indication of liver or pancreas problems both of which will cause colic symptoms. The liver my be working overtime in response to toxins in the body that could be from any number of sources, like an impaction or even kidney failure. The labs will be telling.
Did the vet administer any IV fluids?
When do you expect the labs back?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> At the time, I didn't know it was serious. I couldn't tell if she had twisted a gut, or it was just a blockage. I just didn't want to think of the worst.


No one can tell, until the vet checks, what is causing that much discomfort. That is why everyone said to get the vet out now instead of later. 

Colic is serious. Period.

The sooner you treat it, the better chance you have. 

When your horse shows signs of colic (and not eating for that long is a pretty good sign of something serious going on) you should think the worst (and hope for the best). 

Waiting to call can totally mean the difference between saving your horse with minimal cost or having to spend large quantities of money and still not saving your horse.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

natisha said:


> Pale, yellowish gums are an indication of liver or pancreas problems both of which will cause colic symptoms. The liver my be working overtime in response to toxins in the body that could be from any number of sources, like an impaction or even kidney failure. The labs will be telling.
> Did the vet administer any IV fluids?
> When do you expect the labs back?


I will go check the vet log. I'm not sure when we are expecting it. It is a Friday, not sure if that will affect it. I'm hoping to know by tomorrow. 'Cause even though she had all that done, she still doesn't look the same. So it is a waiting game for the results. Though the vet told us a few things to look out for that would make it a dier emergancy.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

We paid for a farm call, banamine injection, rectal exam, NG tube with epsom salts, CBC, banamine paste, probiotic paste, and Uniprim. I think when she first was heading out she was talking about an IV fluid. Not sure why she didn't.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Apparently the vet thought it was pretty serious once she was finally called out. So your responce to everyones advice in trying to get you to have a vet out by whining that everyone is being mean to you is kind of inappropriate, don't ya think?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> We paid for a farm call, banamine injection, rectal exam, NG tube with epsom salts, CBC, banamine paste, probiotic paste, and Uniprim. I think when she first was heading out she was talking about an IV fluid. Not sure why she didn't.


I'm more surprised she didn't oil her. Epsom salts will have a laxative effect but will also draw fluids from the blood stream so I am assuming there was no dehydration as they would make it worse. A laxative will only work if there is no solid impaction & there can still be an impaction while the horse is passing diarrhea if the liquid can get around it. Are you sure no oil was given?
Did the vet say why she gave her antibiotics?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

How am I whining that everyone is being "mean"? I'm saying they should be a little more subtle with their anger, I suppose. I got the vet out, threatened to get another vet out. What do you expect more of? I can't do anything more until the bloodwork is back.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

natisha said:


> I'm more surprised she didn't oil her. Epsom salts will have a laxative effect but will also draw fluids from the blood stream so I am assuming there was no dehydration as they would make it worse. A laxative will only work if there is no solid impaction & there can still be an impaction while the horse is passing diarrhea if the liquid can get around it. Are you sure no oil was given?
> Did the vet say why she gave her antibiotics?


I'm not positive on that. Unfortunatly I wasn't here. If she gave her IV fluids, she didn't write it down or charge us. Mom said after they put the epsom salt in she passed some gas. I believe she gave her antibiodics to start ahead of what ever is making her gums whitish/yellow.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'm not positive on that. Unfortunatly I wasn't here. If she gave her IV fluids, she didn't write it down or charge us. Mom said after they put the epsom salt in she passed some gas. I believe she gave her antibiodics to start ahead of what ever is making her gums whitish/yellow.


Yes, probably.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

If she has been given IV fluids, she will have a shaved patch on her neck. 
I am guessing that the rectal might have helped clear most of the blockage. With mine, the rectal on the first night wasn't enough. Keep a sharp eye on her to see if she is truly passing manure. Mine did for the first few nights. Not as much as I would have liked to see, but some. Then he got worse again.
Also, do you have her locked up so that you can keep track of her water intake?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

reiningfan said:


> If she has been given IV fluids, she will have a shaved patch on her neck.
> I am guessing that the rectal might have helped clear most of the blockage. With mine, the rectal on the first night wasn't enough. Keep a sharp eye on her to see if she is truly passing manure. Mine did for the first few nights. Not as much as I would have liked to see, but some. Then he got worse again.
> Also, do you have her locked up so that you can keep track of her water intake?


Now that you say that... That might be why our animal shaver is out.. Hmm. I'll have to check her neck when I go out there. I just went outside and cleared out the paddock of all manure (it all was old). She is locked up, so she only had a one water source so I can keep track of it now. I gave her a small amout of hay in her feeder, and she was nibbling at it when I was out there.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

reiningfan said:


> Also, do you have her locked up so that you can keep track of her water intake?


She posted in her other thread that she does now have her contained in a paddock so she can keep track of her intake and output.

Edit to add...oops, posted at the same time.

Smart thinking cleaning up all the old manure.

Manure producing vibes.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> She posted in her other thread that she does now have her contained in a paddock so she can keep track of her intake and output.
> 
> Edit to add...oops, posted at the same time.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that vibe, though you would think after around 3-4 hours after the veternarian seeing her, she should have produced some.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

For those who were acting as if I do not take care of my pregnant mare, check out her thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/lenas-foaling-thread-95035/
I'm taking every step to a healthy and happy foal.

Just wanted to put that out.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, by now you should have. Some people will try to tell you that she didn't eat for a while, so she wont have any, but with a blockage, she'll have a bunch she needs to clear out. 
My new vet (I wont go back to the one that refused to come out & kept telling me it wasn't an active case), told me to add big syringes and a jug of mineral oil to my 1st aid kit so that if I get another colic, I can start dosing the horse before he gets here. That said, it wont help a badly impacted horse. 
I wish you luck with this.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

So you can give mineral oil in the mouth? It doesn't have to be tubed directly to their stomach?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

reiningfan said:


> Yes, by now you should have. Some people will try to tell you that she didn't eat for a while, so she wont have any, but with a blockage, she'll have a bunch she needs to clear out.


Unless the vet manually cleared it all out.



How is she acting now? Interested in anything?

Last time I dealt with colic I knew my horse had turned a corner when he suddenly went 'oh wow, there is grass here, I like grass' and he wanted to eat. Up until that point my chow hound was not interested in anything but collapsing and rolling.



Ladybug, I do not think anyone is saying you do not take care of your mare. What they are saying is if you can not get your parents to allow the vet out in a timely manner for something as serious as colic then they are worried about your mare's care if she has a problem.



Ladybug2001 said:


> So you can give mineral oil in the mouth? It doesn't have to be tubed directly to their stomach?


The risk of the average person squirting something like mineral oil into their horse's mouth is the horse aspirating it. Then you have added the issue of oil/fluid in their lungs on top of everything else that is going on.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She was nibbling at the hay earlier, but she didn't seen extrememly interested. I am about to go out and take her on a little walk, see if she will stop and nibble some green grass.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad your vet made it out. I hope it was in time. 

Some people "rescue" horses with no thought about veterinary care and how much it costs. Trust me, I know from whence I speak. My daughter (legal age and mother of five) "rescued" two horses, bringing our total "herd" to seven. I tried to tell her that there was no such thing as a free horse. In the year since she has rescued them, I've had to shell out over $3,000 in vet care for our various horses, and not all of them survived, in spite of good veterinary care. 

My daughter (and her husband) didn't think things through before they started collecting horses - now I'm the one paying the bills because I refuse to allow them to let a horse suffer, no matter how broke I am. (Good thing my vet works with me!) 

I think that may be the case with the OP's parents here. They thought it would be great to let their daughter rescue the horses, but didn't stop to think about _all_ of the expenses involved. (There is more to taking care of a horse than feed alone.) It doesn't make them heartless monsters, just average folks who really don't understand what they've gotten into. When this emergency jumped up and bit them in the butt, they were caught off guard.

Mind you, I'm not defending them in any way - just trying to look at things from all sides.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The risk of the average person squirting something like mineral oil into their horse's mouth is the horse aspirating it. Then you have added the issue of oil/fluid in their lungs on top of everything else that is going on.


Yep, most vets say not to attempt.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't give her mineral oil by mouth, please. 
Maybe some wrote things that you considered mean, including me, but its because we have the knowledge to know when to call a vet out. When you asked how serious it was, we all responded to get the vet out now, as in emergency. You finally got a vet out, but when you asked to have the vet out, doesn't sound like you said "EMERGENCY"... Sometimes you have to be loud when it comes to vet appointments and emergencies.
If we had all said" oh heck, wait a day or two till you call a vet and the mare died, how would you have felt?. When I commented on your in foal mare, I said that because if your parents did not feel this was enough of an emergency to get a vet out, then I hope if something goes wrong with the foaling, THAT will be enough to be an emergency. Horses are animals that you can't "wait to see how they do the next morning". If they have issues, its usually fast and quick, they can die so quickly. Alot of times you can't wait to see, you have to get a vet out there now. 
Your mare is still not out of the woods and could crash again very quickly. If her gums are yellow, then she has liver issues. Whether from her liver trying to flush out whatever is causing the colic or not, liver issues are hard to clear up. She will most likely need some intensive care and treatment over the next week or so, please expect to have the vet out again and possibly again. If your vet is not so quick to respond to your worries, then find another vet.
Horses are not like cows that can take alot of illness and jump back to good health, horses seem to crash easily. One thing leads to another and another.
We are just trying to help you and push you to get the care this mare needs. I hope she does well, please keep updating. Don't be mad for the "mean" posts, just realize that we are helping you with the experience we have all had at one time or another.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reiningfan said:


> If she has been given IV fluids, she will have a shaved patch on her neck.
> 
> 
> Also, do you have her locked up so that you can keep track of her water intake?


Not always. You can run lots of fluids in a horse without having to shave. If you are going to leave a catheter in - then you shave.

I would keep her out so she can move around. If colon function is slow, locking her up can depress the gut further. I would however turn her out alone in a cleaned area to enable monitoring of intake/output.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

mls said:


> Not always. You can run lots of fluids in a horse without having to shave. If you are going to leave a catheter in - then you shave.
> 
> I would keep her out so she can move around. If colon function is slow, locking her up can depress the gut further. I would however turn her out alone in a cleaned area to enable monitoring of intake/output.


 
She isn't locked in anywhere. You must have read wrong. She is in a small paddock where she can move around freely. Its not a little 10x10 space.

The vet called back on her bloodwork. Can't remember what my mom said it had in it. Though it made the vet believe she had more of a stomach bug which is what was causing her not to want to eat. We have to "check-in" with the vet twice a day, making sure she is improving. If she doesn't start eating in two days we will have to hospitalize her to where they pretty much force feed her. Guess we will see.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> She isn't locked in anywhere. You must have read wrong. She is in a small paddock where she can move around freely. Its not a little 10x10 space.
> 
> The vet called back on her bloodwork. Can't remember what my mom said it had in it. Though it made the vet believe she had more of a stomach bug which is what was causing her not to want to eat. We have to "check-in" with the vet twice a day, making sure she is improving. If she doesn't start eating in two days we will have to hospitalize her to where they pretty much force feed her. Guess we will see.


Did the vet use the word enteritis? Probably not if not a lot of stomach content came out with the tubing.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't think so. The vet thinks it was a bug, and that both mares were introduced to it at the same time. Hoping the other doesn't get it either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow. If my horse was sick I'd sure make sure I'd know what was going on, maybe even research the illness. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't exactly know what it is, I wasn't there for the vet. Though she seems to be doing better. She grazed on some grass. We force feed some antibiodics since it was in a powder and she won't eat her food.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

How is she today?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

can someone explain to me the reasoning that a vet would do a blood panel on a colic episode? I'm unclear on this.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

because the horses coloring indicated there might be liver issues.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Because the horses gums were yellow. Signs of liver issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Ooops. We posted at the same time. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

okay so excuse my ignorance here, but is the liver damage a result of toxicity... or dehydration.... or what?? How does the liver damage occur?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

The did labs on my mare during her colic. Mainly to test her lactate which can indicate if there is damage to the tissues from a torsion.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Liver issues can come from several different places. Toxicity is probably higher on the list. You can Google it and find out all the information on livers that you would ever in a million years need to know. They yellowing of the eyes and gums are usually tell take signs of liver issues, with any animal really. Even people. I encourage you to read up on it, its really quite interesting stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i know how liver toxicity occurs and how it's exhibited in animals/humans... i'm asking in terms of how the liver becomes damaged in regards to a colic? I didn't know that complications to the liver would be something of concern in a colic.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, I see. Colic is actually a very broad term, and is more a symptom then it is a diagnosis. I think in this case, due to the liver issue, the horse showed similar symptoms as those seen in colic cases. Originally because of the symptoms, the OP assumed it was colic, but later realized it may have been a liver issue. 

I don't know if I am explaining it right... Does that make ANY sense at all? Its way past my bed time :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ah ha!!! i see. I didn't know that with liver issues, horses can display "colic symptoms" as well. Although it makes sense. Makes me a little more aware of the possibility that colic symptoms don't definitively mean colic. Good to know!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, a little update. She still isn't interested in her grain. This morning she stuck her head in her bucket then just walked off. She nudged her bermuda hay a little then started nibbling on her alfalfa. So she is like eating like she is only doing it to sustain herself, not interested in it. Were calling the vet today to see where we should go from here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ladybug2001 said:


> She isn't locked in anywhere. You must have read wrong. She is in a small paddock where she can move around freely. Its not a little 10x10 space.


I was responding to reiningfan when I suggested to not lock her in.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Well, a little update. She still isn't interested in her grain. This morning she stuck her head in her bucket then just walked off. She nudged her bermuda hay a little then started nibbling on her alfalfa. So she is like eating like she is only doing it to sustain herself, not interested in it. Were calling the vet today to see where we should go from here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least she's eating something. i hope you can get to the bottom of this. Don't let the vet be wishy washy. There are other tests they can do though they should recheck the LFV's (liver function values). Ultrasound can also look for thickening of the small bowel, scope for stomach lesions etc. They could also do blood cultures to see if something is brewing. Of course this all costs money but only you know how far you can go. 
Do you know what her white count was? 
If you can get a copy of her labs & send them to me via E-mail I will be happy to forward them to my vet & get a second opinion for you. I can't promise anything will come of it but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

natisha said:


> At least she's eating something. i hope you can get to the bottom of this. Don't let the vet be wishy washy. There are other tests they can do though they should recheck the LFV's (liver function values). Ultrasound can also look for thickening of the small bowel, scope for stomach lesions etc. They could also do blood cultures to see if something is brewing. Of course this all costs money but only you know how far you can go.
> Do you know what her white count was?
> If you can get a copy of her labs & send them to me via E-mail I will be happy to forward them to my vet & get a second opinion for you. I can't promise anything will come of it but it may be worth a try.


 
I will try and get a copy of the labs. Though my vet is thinking she may treat her for pigeon fever. Which, I don't want to have to pay for something she is showing no signs of. She has no absesses(?) what so ever on her chest. Today we kept her stalled up so when the vet came out, we didn't have to catch her. Since ever since we started putting medication in her mouth she has started trotting away from us when we walk out there. Well, that didn't work 'cause she pushed through the gate and is running with our other mare. Though I can tell she didn't eat nothing while she was in there and she did produce some manure. Only one pile, they were extremely small.. and gooish. Doesn't look good from that perspective. Vet will be out in a few hours.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I really hate farm calls... Still waiting for the vet, I'm going to be her last patient of the day. Called ahead and asked her to bring the results of Ladybug's bloodwork. Mom is going to ask for her to check the mares mouth to see if there may be something in there that is causing her to not want to eat. Vet wants to go with pigeon fever, I'm not really in for that. Any one else think of anything that could be going on with this mare? I'll be glad when its done with. Today marks day 5 of not really eating.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I do t know what else it could be, and I am so sorry your going through this. Im dealing with my 5 year old sport horse having pneumonia and when I called the vet Friday morning before going into finals it still took over 6 and half hours for him to make it out, busy day horrible weather and first time out to this barn in a long while. 

So I hear you on hating on waiting for the vet to call or come out. He was 45 minutes late but so worth it when he came. She is your horse if you feel you want her tested for something else speak up, tell your vet! You dont want to treat for the wrong thing, it's never wrong to want a second opinion. Vet bills can be paid over time, this is your horses health and life, do what your gut says!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Even though my class in Horse Production just got down going over health and diease, nothing strikes me. I meant to bring my book home, but I forgot. I was thinking colic at first. She had no gut sounds at that time. Though the next day when the vet checked, she had sound in all four quadrents. So, I'm back to square one. My mom is now going with the pigeon fever after I explained it. I just don't know. We already tried one thing, which didn't help. They are thinking about trying another, and I just don't want to go through it with it possibly not working, you know?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I tottally get what your are saying. Talk to your vet bon what other things it could be, call another vet get a second opinion.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We just dealt with a mare that had pigeon fever - she looked poorly for nearly a week before her neck suddenly started swelling. Vet thought at first that she had gotten her head caught in a gate somehow. Then an abscess developed on her neck, not her chest. Called the vet and he literally slapped his forehead - there's been a lot of dryland distemper going around here lately (dryland distemper = pigeon fever). All you can do is let it run it's course. We did put her on prophylactic antibiotics, but she got better pretty quickly after the abscess ruptured. She did lose some weight, but is quickly gaining it back. 

Another neighbor now has two horses down with it - both look awful, but are expected to recover. Since you are here in Oklahoma, your vet may be right about the pigeon fever.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The reason she is worried about it, is because her RBC was low. She is hoping that an absess isn't forming on her spleen. We've started her on therpy injections, once every 4 days until she feels better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a quick question. You said your mom was going to ask the vet to check her mouth? You mean she did not examine her mouth the first visit to see if there were loose teeth or something going on in her mouth? When a horse doesn't eat, aside from colic, that is usually what they check first. Please have her check her mouth. How is her color? Has the yellow gone away? 

A high parasite load can cause a low red cell count.

A sub-clinical infection (an infection that is not acute, that has become a chronic condition, which doesn't cause obvious symptoms) can cause a low red cell count, but would likely be accompanied by a high white cell count.

Some viral infections can cause a low red cell count.

A condition like ulcers that causes chronic bleeding can cause a low red cell account.

Hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes she checked her mouth when we asked. She said there were no sores and her teeth were still smooth. Though along with a low RBC there was low WBC as well. Her color is a little more pink. Vet suggested we check her gums daily to make sure she isn't dehydrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Yes she checked her mouth when we asked. She said there were no sores and her teeth were still smooth. Though along with a low RBC there was low WBC as well. Her color is a little more pink. Vet suggested we check her gums daily to make sure she isn't dehydrated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gums are not how you check for hydration. Skin tenting is.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You can do a capillary refill test on the gums.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

bubba13 said:


> You can do a capillary refill test on the gums.


MM/CRT checks are for circulation. Skin tenting is for dehydration.


http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthVitalSigns.shtml


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vet said the skin test isn't accurate.. hmm. Also my horses get daily wormer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Vet said the skin test isn't accurate.. hmm. Also my horses get daily wormer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh? I worked as a vet tech for 8 years. I competed endurance for 10 years. Skin tenting is how you check for dehydration.

I'm not sure what the daily wormer has to do with it?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Also my horses get daily wormer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hu?
What does that have to do with anything?
And I think you mean your horses get daily *de*wormer.


I am confused by one thing. You are tossing out facts now left and right. You are talking about your horse course you are taking. But you did not know your horse not eating or drinking or manure for 24 hours was something that was an emergency?


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Her horse is sick....I am thinking, perhaps we should be supportive rather than harsh?:?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> Her horse is sick....I am thinking, perhaps we should be supportive rather than harsh?:?


^^ Exactly what I was thinking when I read this:



Alwaysbehind said:


> Hu?
> What does that have to do with anything?
> And I think you mean your horses get daily *de*wormer.
> 
> ...


We've been over the "what qualifies it as an emergency" conversation already.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beauseant said:


> Her horse is sick....I am thinking, perhaps we should be supportive rather than harsh?:?


 
I am not seeing how asking questions/coprrecting terminology is not supporting? There are a few inconsistencies I am concerned about also.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

mls said:


> Gums are not how you check for hydration. Skin tenting is.



Also if the gums feel dry or tacky that can indicate dehydration...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Duren said:


> Also if the gums feel dry or tacky that can indicate dehydration...


Severe dehydration. It doesn't take opening a mouth to see dehydration to that point. The appearance of the horse overall in that condition is very telling. Sunken dull eyes, sucked up abdomen, lethargic. In that condition a horse would need IV fluids.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

mls said:


> Severe dehydration. It doesn't take opening a mouth to see dehydration to that point. The appearance of the horse overall in that condition is very telling. Sunken dull eyes, sucked up abdomen, lethargic. In that condition a horse would need IV fluids.



I was just commenting that gums ARE used to assess dehydration in general, as the previous posted said that they are not.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

mls said:


> I was responding to reiningfan when I suggested to not lock her in.


By "lock in", I meant not in a large pasture where you can't tell if she is having bowel movements or not. As in a fenced paddock.

Powdered antibiotics? Can I get the name? We have a few horses here who are beyond terrible about getting needles. I looked into non injectable options and the only options I came up with included massive dose sizes.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reiningfan said:


> By "lock in", I meant not in a large pasture where you can't tell if she is having bowel movements or not. As in a fenced paddock.
> 
> Powdered antibiotics? Can I get the name? We have a few horses here who are beyond terrible about getting needles. I looked into non injectable options and the only options I came up with included massive dose sizes.


The type of antibiotic depends on the situation. If the horse requires the type of antibiotic that is only administered via an injection, that is the way it has to be. Best thing to do is speak with your vet for each incident and state your case.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Believe me, I've talked to my vets and my techs many a time over this because both mine and my son's 2 year old geldings do NOT like needles. I got told that most current non injected antibiotics have to be administered in such high doses in order to be effective that they are a pain in the behind. 
Other than Uniprim, which is a modified penicillin, but 2-3 times more expensive than your average injectable. 
I was just wondering if the OP was using something I haven't seen yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Uniprim is more expensive, but since you only give it once a day and can be given actually squirted in the mouth, it is easier to give. I used either applesauce or cake icing in a big cathater syringe and just shove it in like wormer. They usually hate it at first, but mine got to where they liked the applesauce or icing so much they actually sucked on the end of the syringe. 
The gums can get very tacky with dehydration, but tacky gums is usually a sign of them being so dehydrated, they are going into shock.
Low RBC and low WBC??? This horse is sick and its not colic I am sure. There is something else going on. I suspect either viral( has the horse been tested clear of EIA with a Coggins test?) or immune system issue.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter used a powdered antibiotic that she mixed with feed called "tucoprim." It's a blend of trimethoprim and sulfadizine. It was intended as a prophylactic treatment, as the two horses she used it on didn't already have infections, per se. The gelding had a pretty ugly cut on his foot, and her little mare had pigeon fever. It worked pretty well, I think. Both horses recovered nicely from their various ailments...but it's not cheap. I think it ran about $40 for a 400 gram tub. I don't know how that works out in pounds or ounces, though.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I talked about the equine school I am taking. I never was taught that colic was a thing you call the vet immediately at the first signs.

I meant daily de-wormer. It was a random fact that I forgot to add in the post before that when someone was saying parasites can cause a low red blood count.

We have been over the emergancy conversation, that is obviously the past. The vet has been out twice since, and will be back out Friday, and every four days afterward until she feels better. 

The vet gave Uniprim for the powdered anti-boidic. Though, it is rather hard to give if the horse isn't eating. We ended up having to mix it in applesause and other different things to get it in a syringe and make her take it.

Little update, she still isn't really eating. Still nibbling at her hay and grain. Vet said, if it is pigeon fever, that it shouldn't take more then 3 visits with the injections for her to feel better. 

As for monitering her intake and output... unable to be done now. The way my dad set up our barn the other day, I only have one "stall". Ladybug isn't use to being cooped up, and she is now taking out her anger on the pregnant one if we leave them in. (Its a large area.) 

Don't know if I told about last nights visit with the vet. Her heart rate was good, had a little bit hyperactive gut sounds, and still had a temperture.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

mls, I wasnt specifically speaking of your post about skin tenting .....rather I thought that THIS one was a bit harsh. 




Alwaysbehind said:


> Hu?
> What does that have to do with anything?
> And I think you mean your horses get daily *de*wormer.
> 
> ...


Whether one calls it wormer or DEwormer really doesn't matter all that much in the grand scheme of things, now does it? And having someone point that little factoid out when you are dealing with a sick horse is the oppisite of supportive. IMO

And as sarahann pointed out, the "what is an emergency and what isn't" conversation has already lived it's life and passed on to another plane of existence ....RIP


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Yes, I talked about the equine school I am taking. I never was taught that colic was a thing you call the vet immediately at the first signs.


Glad you talked to them. It is sad that they had not taught you that.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

We've had one case of cloic there. It was the horse I was training, mentioned it to my instructor. We gave the filly an injection of banamine and sent her back in the stall but kept an eye on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> We've had one case of cloic there. It was the horse I was training, mentioned it to my instructor. We gave the filly an injection of banamine and sent her back in the stall but kept an eye on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad they are teaching you how to do IV injections. That will come in handy.


There are lots of people who have enough horse experience (and history with a specific horse) that more minor colic situations are dealt with with out the vet. As you now know, and hopefully your instructors will teach the others, it is best to call the vet and get a professional opinion.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes. That is why I wasn't sure to call the immediately. I'm not ignorant in the horse world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I always call, just in case. I tell my vet what is going on, what I have done/administered and then he tells me anything he'd like me to try that I already haven't. That way, if the horse starts looking the least bit worse, he has already been notified that we may need him and will be ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

